# "Pro Heat" radiant heat panels



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anybody know if these Pro Heat radiant heat panels are available in the UK?

Pro-Products | Heating Solutions

Or, if there's an alternative product that might be available here. I'm currently looking into the possibility of using something like this instead of CHEs in a boa viv.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi 

Unfortunately these are not available to buy in the UK. 

This company matches the panel to your reptiles needs and as a few questions on your setup etc before advising on which of their panels you will need. They can ship to the UK and they do offer the option of having the units converted to 240v UK supply (its 110v in the US) but this costs a lot extra or you can buy the 110v ones and buy a power supply to sort out the compatability issue. 

I looked at these but they are quite expensive when you take into account shipping and power converting. 

I guess the closest thing sold in the UK i know of is the Reptile radiator but that is i think a max of 75w output so for larger vivs this may not be an option there is also tubular heating like they use in conservatories etc. some people use these with suitable guards / stats. But most people I think (I may be wrong :gasp still use the CHE.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Diamondback said:


> This company matches the panel to your reptiles needs and as a few questions on your setup etc before advising on which of their panels you will need. They can ship to the UK and they do offer the option of having the units converted to 240v UK supply (its 110v in the US) but this costs a lot extra or you can buy the 110v ones and buy a power supply to sort out the compatability issue.


Yes, they do seem to go pretty in depth. I sent them an E-Mail asking if they even do a 240v versions and received a reply similar in length to War & Peace. It's far too late for me to go through that now, but I'll have a go through it in the morning. 



Diamondback said:


> I looked at these but they are quite expensive when you take into account shipping and power converting.


Yes, I was a little concerned about the costs, but once I let them know exactly what they're going into and what species it's for, and they come back with suggestions and costs, we'll see.

My main worry is their reliability and longevity. If they're only going to last a couple of years, then it's a somewhat expensive option. If they're going to survive a good while, then I'll feel a bit more comfortable with the idea.



Diamondback said:


> I guess the closest thing sold in the UK i know of is the Reptile radiator but that is i think a max of 75w output so for larger vivs this may not be an option there is also tubular heating like they use in conservatories etc. some people use these with suitable guards / stats.


Interesting, thanks, will have a look into those, although 75w doesn't seem like a whole lot (the vivs I'm looking at building will be 6'x2'x15" and 4'x2'x15").



Diamondback said:


> But most people I think (I may be wrong :gasp still use the CHE.


Yeah, CHEs are still an option, I'd just never did like the look of a big CHE hanging down with a cage around it inside the viv.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess the closest thing sold in the UK i know of is the Reptile radiator but that is i think a max of 75w output so for larger vivs this may not be 

I have one of these in the bottom of my 3 viv stack ( 3 of 3'x18''x18'' ) works a treat.
pete


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> I have one of these in the bottom of my 3 viv stack ( 3 of 3'x18''x18'' ) works a treat.
> pete


You have it in one of the three vivs? or you have one in each? Are they not supposed to be attached to the ceiling? not sitting on the bottom? I'm confused how you've got it setup.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Kaouthia said:


> You have it in one of the three vivs? or you have one in each? Are they not supposed to be attached to the ceiling? not sitting on the bottom? I'm confused how you've got it setup.


 
its in the lowest viv attached to the ceiling of the viv, in the other 2 im using 100w ceramic bulbs all attched to habistat stats.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahh ok, gotcha. May I ask why you didn't use the panels in all three?


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

I got it from my dad he wasn't using it anymore so he gave it to me. If i didn't already have the ceramics I would of got 2 more rads
pete


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 29, 2008)

I use these plates below in all my arboreal vivs. They are from aztec pet heating

Come in various sizes watts etc and are working really well in various sized vivariums.


----------



## Coxy (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a couple of reptile radiators and they seem to give out a good amount of heat (from when i was burning off the smell, not used them in a viv YET).
From what i have heard they are ideal for 3ft vivs but for a 4ft you would probably need 2. They also apparently last for a long time : victory:


----------



## WEARSIDER (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi try Aztec Europe they sell something similar in different sizes and wattage in the Reptile section they call them pet cassettes :2thumb:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, will look into the other suggestions.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

So, I heard back from a very helpful chap at Pro Heat called Bob. After explaining to him what I was looking to construct, he recommended PH-3 65 Watt 222BTU/h 12"x18" panels ($94.95/120v $119.95/240v) for the 4' vivs and PH-12 88 Watt 300BTU/h 12"x24" panels ($114.95/120v $139.95/240v) for the 6' vivs.

A lot of the reviews I read about these seem pretty good, but no remarks on their longevity yet. They are a little pricey (although that could change if the exchange rate turns more in our favour by the time I'm ready to actually purchase), but the fact that they don't hang down 6-7" into your viv like a CHE can does make them appealing.

Still looking into other options, but haven't ruled these out quite yet.


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

You can also get the RBI branded heat panels. They come in 60, 80, 120, 160watts. Don't know if you can get them in 240v. They are quite common here in Canada and you see them quite a bit at the reptile expos. RHPs are used pretty heavily by those that have arboreal snakes like GTP and ETB. When my JCP moves up to it's full sized enclosure I am going to be using one. They are pricey but I think the RBI ones come with a 10 year warranty so they will last a long time. 

More info here if you want it.

Radiant Heat Panel FAQ - Reptile Basics Inc


----------



## Robb75 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've looked into heating GTP's and ETB's a fair bit regarding overhead heating. But if your room is heated to background ambient temp you can create a hot spot using underfloor heat mats (providing your using a plastc viv). I do this for my GTP's. Warm air rises, so for a 2x2x2 plastic viv and ambient room temp set at say 72-78 degrees F. I have no problem getting a hot spot of 28-32 degrees C using a small (ish) heat mat placed under one end of the viv. Obviously this won't apply to none heated rooms or wooden vivs etc.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

It's wooden vivs I'm building. But in the end I bougth half a dozen reptile radiators & pulse stats. Those should do the job just fine.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 13, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> I use these plates below in all my arboreal vivs. They are from aztec pet heating
> 
> Come in various sizes watts etc and are working really well in various sized vivariums.
> 
> image


I'm looking into these (the cassette version) at the moment - I'm thinking of getting some titan vivs but don't like how obtrusive a ceramic and guard looks. Can I ask how you have attached yours to the viv? I'm concerned that they might be a bit heavy if I wanted to attach them to a plastic viv.


----------



## WEARSIDER (Mar 23, 2010)

The heat cassettes sold by Aztec Europe http://www.aztecpetheating.co.uk/products.php. can be attached either by self tapping screws or aquarium silicon :2thumb: hope this helps Steve


----------

